# What do you think about the baseball player who wants to retire..



## richie33 (Jul 20, 2012)

Adam LaRoche puts family first in walking away from White Sox - SweetSpot- ESPN
The White Sox organization requested he cut back the amount of time he brings his son to work. From what I read he brought his son to 100% of practices and home games last season and asked him to cut it back to 50% of the time. Adam instead put his papers in to retire. What do others think? I think it's awesome that he wants to spend all that time with his son but I think the organization was being more than fair to request he cut back. Where else could you bring your child to work that much?


----------

